# 2003 Nissan Altima 2.5s question



## thunderkwb (May 6, 2010)

Hi guys, I had my crankshaft/camshaft sensor replaced last week, since then the car's acceleration is sluggish. I have 75k miles, and replaced plugs last year, any ideas? Thanks


----------



## eenbox (May 9, 2010)

3.5 was the way to go... but it seems all of the Altima's of 3rd generation are having issues with unsealed front drain holes where corrosion starts and rusts most of the flooring...


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

This is a tiny bit off topic. But make sure the mechanic installed the sensors with the rubber o-rings.

Our '02 altima had an oil leak because the sensors were missing the o-rings.


----------

